# Emotiva Goes Truly Affordable With Its New BasX Components



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Emotiva is poised to make 2016 a huge year with a plethora new product rollouts. The Franklin, Tennessee AV manufacturer (well known for its high-end feel and bang-for-the buck offerings) has already begun shipping a new line of modular amplifier units and projects that its new Airmotiv speakers will begin shipping sometime in late spring or early summer. Those are in addition to the company’s new Emersa components, which are designed with a minimalist physical element.

Recently, Emotiva launched another new product line called BasX (or “Basic X”), a collection of components that’s aimed squarely at the budget shopper. The line is comprised of several different preamp units, multiple power amplifiers, and a high-performance preamp processor. According to Dan Laufman, president of Emotiva, all BasX front panels are designed to be a match with other Emotiva products in order to keep a “family look” across all product lines in a rack or stack.

"A central part of Emotiva's mission has been making it easy to explore and enjoy high-end audio technology that is affordable and a no-brainer to use," says Laufman. "We consider BasX a real breakthrough in terms of delivering audiophile power and performance at price points that allow a far larger segment of the market to enjoy high-end audio."

Leading the charge is a series of four BasX power amplifiers ( BasX A-150, BasX A-300, BasX A-500, and BasX A-700) outfitted with heavy-duty power supplies and Class A/B output stages on each channel. They also feature onboard fault protection, front-panel status indicators, high-quality speaker terminals, and trigger input and output. They’re outfitted as follows:



BasX A-150 (MSRP: $299): two channels; 75 watts RMS/channel into 8 ohms
BasX A-300 (MSRP: $399): two channels; 150 watts RMS/channel into 8 ohms 
BasX A-500 (MSRP: $499): five channels; 100 watts RMS/channel into 8 ohms
BasX A-700 (MSRP: $599): seven channels; 100 watts RMS/channel into 8 ohms

The BasX A-800 ($599) is a multi-zone power amp that sports similar build qualities to the above BasX amps. In addition, it has individual inputs for each channel and an input bus for multi-zone and multi-room operation. All eight channels on the A-800 are capable of 50 Watts (8 ohms) and channel pairs can be bridged for 100 Watts (8 ohms) performance. The smaller two channels BasX A-100 amplifier ($199) is billed as an auxiliary amp for larger set-ups. It has front-panel volume control, auto-turn on, a high-powered headphone output, and is capable of 50 Watts per channel (8 ohms).










_The new BasX A-100 integrated amplifier can standalone or be used as an auxiliary amp in a larger system._​

The last of the new BasX models include three different preamplifier models. The PT-100 preamp/tuner ($299) offers FM tuning, digital and analog inputs, a phono preamp (with support of both moving magnet and moving coil cartridges), a USB (24/96k) input, and the option for Bluetooth functionality. The step-up IA-100 ($399) carries all of the PT-100’s features in addition to a 50 Watts per channel (8 ohms) stereo amplifier. Finally, the BasX MC-70 delivers true multi-channel preamplifier performance with 7.1 processing. It also has onboard Emo-Q room correction capabilities, two dual core DSP engines, parametric equalization for all channels, and USB audio support.

BasX components will be available exclusively at emotiva.com and authorized Emotiva dealers. 

_*Edit note: Units with HDMI inputs feature 2.0a functionality with support for HDCP 2.2_


_Image Credits: Emotiva_


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Emotive Goes Truly Affordable With Its New BasX Components*

Now this is great news indeed. I believe that Emotiva provides excellent electronics and I do own some.
I will wait for the website to update and maybe I will jump on one for a second system. 

Thank You Todd


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Emotive Goes Truly Affordable With Its New BasX Components*

These price points are ridiculously low - perfect for a second room of gear or entry into the world of home theater.


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Emotive Goes Truly Affordable With Its New BasX Components*

One issue I brought up on another forum is that the preamp has HDMI 2.0 inputs while the current standard is 2.0a. So this un-released product is already out of date.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Emotive Goes Truly Affordable With Its New BasX Components*



dschlic1 said:


> One issue I brought up on another forum is that the preamp has HDMI 2.0 inputs while the current standard is 2.0a. So this un-released product is already out of date.


I noticed that also...I left it out the product description...contacting Emotiva to see if they meant 2.0a


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Emotive Goes Truly Affordable With Its New BasX Components*



dschlic1 said:


> One issue I brought up on another forum is that the preamp has HDMI 2.0 inputs while the current standard is 2.0a. So this un-released product is already out of date.


Clarification from Emotiva:

HDMI inputs are in fact 2.0a with HDCP 2.2 support.


----------

